# Shimano Biocraft XT 56



## ich fang dich (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin! hat jemand zufälliger Weise diese Rolle??

Würde ganz gern mal wissen, ob sie geeignet ist... auch für einen Neuling im Fliegenfischen, mit nem Jahr Erfahrung...:vik:


Habe schon hier im Board gesuch, aber nicht diese Frage direkt beantwortet bekommen..


Vom Bild her gefällt mir deise Rolle nämlich wirklich sehr!!:k

Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, ob da auch genug Backing für einen kleinenren Lachs draufpasst!?

(wenn ich denn mal einen fangen sollte ? !) 


Noch ne Frage: war schonmal wer am sogenannten Tegs- oder 
Bjerkreimselva??

Will da nächstes jahr mal hin!

Stehen die chancen da gut nen Lachs zu erwischen? (für einen Anfänger?)

Ich versuche schon seit Jahren mal einen Lachs zu erwischen!
die Größe ist denke ich mal egal, solange noch außerhalb des Schonmaßes!



viele liebe Grüße und frohe Weihnacht euer ich fang dich


----------



## torsten nms (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Moin,
Bjerkreimselva??  gute Wahl sowohl mit der Einhand als auch Zweihand zu befischen - Zone3 = sehr lange Strecke
da findest Du immer eine schöne Strecke zum Fischen.
Die Chance dort einen Lachs an´s Band zu bekommen ist sehr gut ! nicht so große Fische ~ 2 Kg , dafür "viele"
hier bekommst Du alle Infos
http://www.bjerkreimselva.no/

wann willst Du denn dahin ?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## ich fang dich (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

also überaschenderweise soll glaube ich im sommer die beste Zeit dort sein...!! (glaube ab 15. Juni darf gefischt werden!)?


ich bin ab 28. Juni 2008 da!

http://www.bjerkreimselva.no/   kenn ich schon trotzdem danke...!   (super seite! #6)

würde aber trotzdem auch eigene erfahrungen von euch haben wollen.


War schonmal wer da und kann mir vielleicht ein paar Tips verraten?

Ich habe ein Haus auf der Insel Eigeroy gebucht!

Deshalb wollte ich nicht zu weit nördlich am fluss fischen!

Ab der Flussmündung etwar 20 km weiter nördlich.. so dazwischen irgentwo!

    freundliche Grüße von    ich fang dich


----------



## torsten nms (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Hallo,
wieso überraschenderweise ?
Saison ist vom 15. Juni bis zum 20 September, der Bjerkreim ist eher ein später Fluss = Hauptaufstieg so ab August !
Ende Juni ist sehr früh .... aber die _großen_ Fische kommen als erstes in den Fluss !
Zum Fliegenfischen ist die Zone 3 eigentlich top !
für den Mündungsbereich ( Tengselv bis Fotlandfossen) werden nur an bestimmten Tagen Karten verkauft, die zum einen recht teuer sind ( 600 NOK ++) und der Flussabschnitt ist bis auf 200m direkt vor der Mündung eigentlich nur "Wurmrevier"
Fahrzeit von Eigeroy bis Beginn Zone 3 so ca. 30 min.
Zone 1 +2 ist eigentlich nur zum Wurm und Spinnfischen geeignet ( meine Meinung!)
Das Wasser im Bjerkreim ist sehr klar , Fliegen mit blau oder grün werden sehr gerne gefischt .
Eine weitere Alternative wäre die Ogna im Norden (100 NOK/Tag) Fahrzeit ungefähr wie Bjerkreim Z3
oder im Süden die Sokna (dort hab' ich aber noch nicht gefischt ) Fahrzeit aber bestimmt eine Stunde.
meine Wahl wäre immer der Bjerkreim !
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## ich fang dich (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Danke!  Also ich habe im Netz jetzt auch schon so viele interessante und gute Sachen über diesen Fluss gelesen, dass ich denke, ich werde es mal versuchen... eine reelle Chance habe ich meiner Meinung nach schon...  da ich eh 3 wochen da bin, habe ich ja genug zeit, um mcih da hineinzufinden... und wenn überhauptnichts geht, denke ich, dass kein Norweger so unhöflich wäre mir nicht vielleicht ein paar Tips zu geben... oder?


----------



## torsten nms (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> Danke! , dass ich denke, ich werde es mal versuchen... eine reelle Chance habe ich meiner Meinung nach schon...  da ich eh 3 wochen da bin, habe ich ja genug zeit, um mcih da hineinzufinden... und wenn überhauptnichts geht, denke ich, dass kein Norweger so unhöflich wäre mir nicht vielleicht ein paar Tips zu geben... oder?


Hallo,
die hast du auf jeden Fall ! und 3 Wochen ist natürlich der Kracher ! ( Neid ! ! ! !) -> es wird sicher was gehen 

viel Spaß und Erfolg für den ersten Silbernen wünscht
Torsten


----------



## ich fang dich (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Danke danke!


Ich bin jetzt schon ganz heiß.... *lechts* *sabber*... Norwegen ist immer wieder was ganz Besonderes!


Vorletztes Jahr waren wir mit dem Womo 4 Wochen oben...

Aber mit dem Womo ist das so eine Sache wegen Gefrierfach und so!

Da passt nich alles an Fisch rein, was man gerne hätte... wir mussten am Salzstraumen bei Bodö aufhören zu angeln....


Dann waren wir noch am Namsen, aber der hatte so warmes Wasser, dass nicht beißen würde, sagte jedenfalls der Campingplatzbesitzer...

Wir haben es jedoch trotzdem versucht,  (wäre unschön zu berichten, man hätte die Chance gehabt einen Lachs zu fangen, dann aber sagen zu müssen, man habe es nicht einmal probiert!)

Naja... am nächsten Morgen bin ich dann mal mit der Taucherbrille los!

Kristallklares Wasser!!!

Sagen wir etwas kühl, aber schöne Fische unter Wasser gesehen!

zwar keine Lachse aber Forellen und Meerforellen!
(allerdings nur wegschießen sehen, obwohl ich mich im Wasser sehr ruhig und leise verhalten habe) 
leider hat nichts gebissen! 


naja... soweit das... 


ich hab schon ein Paar Lachfangversuche hinter mir! vom Mandalselva bis zur Mörrum...#t


aber diesmal habe ich das Gefühl es klappt!!! #6



mfG.     ich fang dich


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Na das hast Du ja was Gutes vor!#6
Zur Shimano würde ich Dir abraten.
Da gibt es im Board bis jetzt keine wirklich guten Meinungen da zu, die mit etwas Kontinuität belegt sind:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=20931


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83221


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70417

  Ich würde die Finger davon lassen.

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot#h


----------



## ich fang dich (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

danke für deine Meinug und die Links! hat sehr geholfen!#6


ich habebis jatzt halt nach ner Rolle gesucht, die aus Metall ist, wa zu meinr Rute passt und die sich von ihrer Qualität her nicht verstecken muss...


bis jetzt habe ich so eine 35€ Rolle... von dem Dem desingn mal wegzuschauen... ich will erst garnicht über die Bremse reden....

ich weis, für nen kleinen fluss wie dei diemel braucht man nicht unbedingt eine Bremse... das lässt sich auch noch einigermaßen über die Hände regeln, aber in Norge weis ich net so recht!.....

da sind die Fische gewöhnlicherweise größer...|uhoh:  |supergri



mfG.              ich fang dich


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Ja in guten Metallrollen kann man ja ganz aufgehen.
  Ich habe die Erfahrung auch gemacht.
  Es gibt ja auch ganz tolle Rollen aus Argentinien ….
  Ev. mit Rinderknochenbremse? 


  Aber: An welcher Rute brauchst Du eine neue Rolle?
  Und wie hoch ist dein Budget?

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot #h


----------



## ich fang dich (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

also ich wollte schon unter 150€ bleiben 


welche Rute.... ich kann nur sagen/schreben, was draufsteht!
--> 
Kinetec Rowan 9´ #/7 sec  



so, hoffe du siehst jetzt klarer!  #6


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Hmm , die wäre der Burner: Fliegenrolle Danielsson FW 5eight, Schnurklasse #5 bis #8 250,00 Teuros
Aber die geht auch:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/vossele1.html

170 Euros.
Darunter wird es nach meiner Einsicht sehr schwer was Vernünftiges zu finden wenn ev. Salzwasser ins Spiel kommt.:
  Ev. System 2 von Scientific Anglers? die kommen zur Zeit bei E- Bay günstig daher.  

  Du machst das schon.

  Gernot#h


----------



## RFF Ronald (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Was habt ihr alle gegen die Shimano Rolle? Da wird immer fleissig auf andere Threads verwiesen, in denen steht aber auch nix mit Hand und Fuß drin. Sachlich hat sich da kaum einer über die Rolle geäußert. Alle raten immer nur zu anderen Modellen.

Ich fische die LA 3/4 jetzt seit einem Jahr sehr intensiv. Pfleglichen Umgang oder Pflege kennt die Rolle nicht. Die Bremse ist top!!!  Jetzt kommen natürlich wieder die ganzen Kollegen auf den Plan, die meinen in der kleinen Klasse braucht man keine Bremse. Ich für meinen Teil bin da anderer Meinung. Über die Verarbeitung kann ich mich auch nur possitiv äußern. Lediglich der Listenpreis ist in meinen Augen ein wenig zu hoch. Da gibt es aber reichlich Händler, bei denen man die Rolle zu einem angenehmen Preis bekommt. Bei einer Preisdifferenz von über 50 € würde ich keinen Gedanken an die sonst immer so hoch gelobten Vosseler Rollen verschwenden.

Gruß Ronald


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



RFF Ronald schrieb:


> Was habt ihr alle gegen die Shimano Rolle? Da wird immer fleissig auf andere Threads verwiesen, in denen steht aber auch nix mit Hand und Fuß drin. Sachlich hat sich da kaum einer über die Rolle geäußert. Alle raten immer nur zu anderen Modellen.
> 
> Ich fische die LA 3/4 jetzt seit einem Jahr sehr intensiv. Pfleglichen Umgang oder Pflege kennt die Rolle nicht. Die Bremse ist top!!!  Jetzt kommen natürlich wieder die ganzen Kollegen auf den Plan, die meinen in der kleinen Klasse braucht man keine Bremse. Ich für meinen Teil bin da anderer Meinung. Über die Verarbeitung kann ich mich auch nur possitiv äußern. Lediglich der Listenpreis ist in meinen Augen ein wenig zu hoch. Da gibt es aber reichlich Händler, bei denen man die Rolle zu einem angenehmen Preis bekommt. Bei einer Preisdifferenz von über 50 € würde ich keinen Gedanken an die sonst immer so hoch gelobten Vosseler Rollen verschwenden.
> 
> Gruß Ronald



 Das ist ja mal nen gutes Argument Ronald,
  wenn Du freundlicherweise noch Dein Alter nachreichen würdest, wäre Deiner Erfahrung bestimmt einiges an Gewicht zu zuordnen.
  Das Bremmssystem der Biocraft ähnelt dem System der Technium FA.
  Schön das Du da keinen Ärger bei niedrigen Temperaturen hattest. Also ich kann da nicht Gutes zu Berichten.


  Gernot#h


----------



## RFF Ronald (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> wenn Du freundlicherweise noch Dein Alter nachreichen würdest, wäre Deiner Erfahrung bestimmt einiges an Gewicht zu zuordnen.



|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Das verstehe wer will. Gibt es da in deinen Augen Unterschiede? Ist ein älterer Schreiber vertrauenswürdiger als ein jungerer? Was ist wenn der jüngere auf eine lange praktische Erfahrung zurück blicken kann und der ältere erst frisch eingestiegen ist? Sagt das irgendwas aus?
Frag doch lieber wie oft jemand im Jahr fischen geht. Meine Aussage oben, das ich die Rolle seit einem Jahr benutze ist ohne die Info ja auch recht wenig wert. Das ist ja oft so bei Zeit-Angaben von Kollegen. 
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ronald


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



RFF Ronald schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> Das verstehe wer will. Gibt es da in deinen Augen Unterschiede? Ist ein älterer Schreiber vertrauenswürdiger als ein jungerer? Was ist wenn der jüngere auf eine lange praktische Erfahrung zurück blicken kann und der ältere erst frisch eingestiegen ist? Sagt das irgendwas aus?
> Frag doch lieber wie oft jemand im Jahr fischen geht. Meine Aussage oben, das ich die Rolle seit einem Jahr benutze ist ohne die Info ja auch recht wenig wert. Das ist ja oft so bei Zeit-Angaben von Kollegen.
> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> ...


Na klar,
ich sehe mir die Postings an.
27 von Dir,

Jede vermeintlich neue Wahrheit würde manchmal (aber nicht immer) schon früher disskutiert.

Glaubst Du die Mods ticken hier anders ;+

Nun ev. 9904 ...., ach vergieß es

Na , macht ja nix. 
Trotzdem :
Besten Gruß und einen netten Abend.

Gernot#h


----------



## RFF Ronald (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Liebster Gernot,

ich gebe mich geschlagen. Mit meiner läppischen Beitragsanzahl kann ich gegen so einen Profi wie dich mit über 2800 Beiträgen natürlich nichts ausrichten. Das zeugt von einer ganz anderen Qualität.

Ronald


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



RFF Ronald schrieb:


> Liebster Gernot,
> 
> ich gebe mich geschlagen. Mit meiner läppischen Beitragsanzahl kann ich gegen so einen Profi wie dich mit über 2800 Beiträgen natürlich nichts ausrichten. Das zeugt von einer ganz anderen Qualität.
> 
> Ronald



 Na, es geht hier ja wohl nicht um gleichgeschlechtige Liebe, :q Oh Gott.:m
  Aber wen Dir was zum fischen einfällt, insbesondere zu Brotfliegen, hau das mal hier rein.#6
  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot#h


----------



## ich fang dich (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

so.... jetzt werdet mal wieder ruhig. is ja schließlich Weihnachten, bald. 


also.... konflikt begraben, versöhen, und weiter über rollen diskutieren... 






mfG.    ich fang dich


----------



## snoekbaars (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Moinmoin!!

Lasst' gut sein!
Muss Doch nicht sein, dass ihr Euch wegen einer vielleicht etwas unglücklich formulierten Mail streitet obwohl ihr eigentlich gar nicht wollt.
TL
Ralph
P.S.:
Gernot ... Du hast ne PN (gleich)


----------



## Rausreißer (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> so.... jetzt werdet mal wieder ruhig. is ja schließlich Weihnachten, bald.
> 
> 
> also.... konflikt begraben, versöhen, und weiter über rollen diskutieren...
> ...



Alles wird Gut.
Du soltest die letzten Beiträge nicht überbewerten.
Letzendlich geht es um Informationen.
 Die bekommt man leider heute zu Tage auch nicht immer nett mundgerecht presentiert.



Besten Gruß, 

|wavey:Gernot
PS: da fehlen immer noch Fliegen zum SWAP von nem Mod...


----------



## Flavius Rufus (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

hallo ronald,

vielen dank für den verweis auf diesen fred. 
habe mich köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## fantazia (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> Moin! hat jemand zufälliger Weise diese Rolle??
> 
> Würde ganz gern mal wissen, ob sie geeignet ist... auch für einen Neuling im Fliegenfischen, mit nem Jahr Erfahrung...:vik:
> 
> ...


hier wurde sie mal getestget 

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/shimanla.html


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Nun, hier noch mal Pics zur Bjerkreimselva 07:

















































Es war viel Wasser im Fluss und irgend etwas ist doch immer.

Besten Gruß
Gernot #h


----------



## torsten nms (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Hallo Gernot,
ward Ihr auch so Ende August oben ? 
wir waren ab 19.08 vor Ort -> und es war sehr viel Wasser im Fluß .... 

aber ..... ist ja immer und da stecks`t  echt nicht drin ;-)
habt Ihr Erfolg gehabt ?
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



torsten nms schrieb:


> Hallo Gernot,
> ward Ihr auch so Ende August oben ?
> wir waren ab 19.08 vor Ort -> und es war sehr viel Wasser im Fluß ....
> 
> ...



 Nun, ich war mit NordlichtSG oben.
Früher als Ihr: KW 31.





  Aber den Lachs, den ich gerne gehabt hätte, hatte ich nicht.#q
  Ich denke das liegt einfach daran das ich keine Ahnung vom Angeln habe und deswegen muss ich demnächst wieder los. 

Irgendwann muss ich’s doch mal erlernen.

  Besten Gruß nach Neumünster.

  Gernot#h


----------



## torsten nms (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Ich denke das liegt einfach daran das ich keine Ahnung vom Angeln habe und deswegen muss ich demnächst wieder los.
> 
> Irgendwann muss ich’s doch mal erlernen.



Riiichtig .... und genau deshalb hab ich auch schon wieder "Bildungsurlaub" bei der Regierung angemeldet  |krach:
wir hatten zwar etwas mehr Glück ... aber man lernt ja nie aus :q
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Nelson (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

fische die biocraft LA 5/6 seit zwei jahren intensiv.

ob bachforelle, äsche, schleien, wuchtige karpfen oder kampfstarke barben - keinerlei probleme!!!!

die rolle ist absolut top!!! egal ob verarbeitung oder leistung. für das geld wird man kaum was besseres bekommen. mehr noch - ich behaupte das diese rolle eindeutig auch mit höherklassigen rollen locker mithalten kann.


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Echt? Intensiv?

  „fische die biocraft LA 5/6 seit zwei jahren intensiv.
ob Bachforelle, äsche, schleien, wuchtige Karpfen oder kampfstarke barben - keinerlei probleme!!!!
die rolle ist absolut top!!! egal ob verarbeitung oder leistung. für das geld wird man kaum was besseres bekommen. mehr noch - ich behaupte das diese rolle eindeutig auch mit höherklassigen rollen locker mithalten kann.“!

  Na, das muss ja eine tolle Rolle sein. Man lernt ja nicht aus.#c

  Gernot#h


----------



## ich fang dich (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

.... es kann ja auch passieren, dass einen eine schlechtere Rolle bekommen hat als der andere... vielleicht auch ner anderen Produktionsreihe!... ?  oder?




mfG und frohe Weihnacht   euer  ioch fang dich


----------



## Nelson (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

@ rausreißer

ja intensiv!! 
du bist warscheinlich auch so en besserwisser was?! schon mal mit der rolle gefischt????!!!

@ich fang dich

im gegensatz was rausreißer behauptet gibt es eigentlich nur positives zu berichten. wirklich schlechte kritiken sind mir nicht bekannt.
schau doch mal auf http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/shimanla.html . dort ist einausführlicher testbericht über die biocraft.

und lass dir nicht von neunmalklugen leuten die selber noch nicht damit richtig gefischt haben was abschwatzen.
solche besserwisser gibt es aber leider in jeden forum...:v


----------



## Nelson (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

hier nochmal ne altrnative zur biocraft die sicher auch ne überlegung wert ist:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pelikan/index.html

tight lines !!!


----------



## Stingray (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Die Testberichte im Fliegenfischer-forum finde ich auch toll #6. Denn alles was getestet wird ist einfach nur Top #6. Egal ob nun eine Rolle ( oder alles andere zum Fliegenfischen ) 10€ oder 600€ kostet, alles super Qualität, super verarbeitet. Also man kann nichts mehr falsch machen. Egal welches Produkt man kauft #6. Finde ich klasse .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nelson (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

@ stingray

wollte bloß produktive beiträge leisten!!

die biocraft ist auch top!!

zur pelikan kann ich nichts sagen. war bloß ne alternative zur biocraft die im selben preissegment liegt.
außerdem hat die pelikan nen guten ruf bei den fliegenfischern dort im forum


----------



## Stingray (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

PFLUEGER President, Busse & Pelikan Design und SHIMANO Biocraft XT sprechen mich optisch alle an. Von der Busse & Pelikan habe ich auch schon gutes gelesen. Nur kenne ich niemanden persönlich, der eine der genannten Rollen besitzt. Von der Shimano habe ich nur von jemanden gehört das Er gehört hat das ein anderer gehört hat das der jemanden kennt der gesagt hat die Bremse hakt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c. Blöde Aussage #d. Aber darum traue ich mich an die günstigen Rollen nicht ran ( leider !?). 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nelson (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

nunja wenn manche sagen dass die pelikan locker mit ihrer doppelt so teuren rolle mithalten kann ist das schon ne aussage. schließlich haben die den direkten vergleich.


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

@_ rausreißer

ja intensiv!! 
du bist warscheinlich auch so en besserwisser was?! schon mal mit der rolle gefischt????!!!

@ich fang dich

im gegensatz was rausreißer behauptet gibt es eigentlich nur positives zu berichten. wirklich schlechte kritiken sind mir nicht bekannt.
schau doch mal auf http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/shimanla.html . dort ist einausführlicher testbericht über die biocraft.

und lass dir nicht von neunmalklugen leuten die selber noch nicht damit richtig gefischt haben was abschwatzen.
solche besserwisser gibt es aber leider in jeden forum_...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Nun ehrlich, Ich habe die Biocraft LA 5/6 nicht gefischt.
  Aber schon in der Hand gehabt und mit einigen Leuten die mehr Erfahrungen haben als ich, zu dem Wunderwerk Eindrücke gesammelt.
  Und somit nicht gekauft…
*Nelson *e.v. hast du was überlesen..? 
  Hier würde nach einer Rolle *zum möglichen Lachsfischen* nachgefragt:…

*Shimano Biocraft XT 56*
  („[FONT=&quot]Moin! hat jemand zufälliger Weise diese Rolle??
Würde ganz gern mal wissen, ob sie geeignet ist... auch für einen Neuling im Fliegenfischen,mit nem Jahr Erfahrung...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe schon hier im Board gesuch, aber nicht diese Frage direkt beantwortet bekommen..
Vom Bild her gefällt mir deise Rolle nämlich wirklich sehr!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, ob da auch genug Backing für einen kleinenren Lachs draufpasst!?
(wenn ich denn mal einen fangen sollte ? !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noch ne Frage: war schonmal wer am sogenannten Tegs- oder 
Bjerkreimselva??
Will da nächstes jahr mal hin!
Stehen die chancen da gut nen Lachs zu erwischen? (für einen Anfänger?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich versuche schon seit Jahren mal einen Lachs zu erwischen!
die Größe ist denke ich mal egal, solange noch außerhalb des Schonmaßes!
viele liebe Grüße und frohe Weihnacht euer ich fang dich)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]__________________[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]~Fortis cadere, cedere non potest~[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]~Qui desiderat pacem, praeparet bellum~[/FONT]​ 

  Das Fischen auf Lachse in der Klasse 5/6 ist Spielkram.

  Gernot#h


----------



## Stingray (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Das Fischen auf Lachse in der Klasse 5/6 ist Spielkram.
> 
> Gernot#h


 
Uuuups |bigeyes. Lachsfischen mit einer 5/6er |bigeyes#d. O.K. da habe ich eindeutig etwas überlesen |rotwerden. Obwohl so ein 45 cm Babylachs würde da noch gehen :m.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## ich fang dich (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

nein nein... zum lachsfischen muss ich nochmal überlegen....  ne größere rolle wäre da schon sinnvoll... und  ne 6/7ner rute wird warscheinlich auch etwas zu gewagt sein...


ich werde mal schauen...


----------



## fluefiske (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Hallo !
Nach dem Thema zu urteilen,glaubte ich,es ginge um die Forellen und Äschenfischerei.Du hast also eine #7 Rute und möchtest auf Lachs fischen.Dann vergiß die 5/6er,denn die Backingkapazität reicht bei Weitem nicht aus.Ich empfehle Dir eine 7/8er Rolle,eine,die bewährt ist und von der ich noch nie etwas negatives gelesen habe.Es ist die Vosseler DC4.Ich habe die kleinere Schwester DC3,die bei mir zum Forellen und Äschenfischen genommen wird.Die wird in D hergestellt,ist sehr robust,sauber verarbeitet und läuft sehr ruhig.Mit dieser Kombination kannst Du leicht auf Lachs und Meerforellen,in heimischen Gewässern auf Hecht,Zander,Barben und Rapfen fischen.Sie kostet vielleicht 30€ mehr als Dein Limit,aber sie ist ihr Geld wert und Du wirst über Jahre Deinen Spaß Haben.Und sollte mal ein Defekt vorkommen,hast Du den Hersteller greifbar in der Nähe.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nelson (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

na zum lachsfischen ist die zu klein. kein thema!!
is aber trotzdem ne rolle mit nen super preis/leistungsverhältnis...


----------



## ich fang dich (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

wie gesagt... ich werde mal ein bischen sparen... und dann gehts irgentwann vor den Sommerferien zur Angeldomäne  (Beverungen)   und da schaue ich dann mal, was ich finde!


----------



## ich fang dich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

wäre eine 9/10ner Rute etwas??

noch was ... kenn jemand die Firma 

Global Fly Fisherman ? 


wäre die rute hier was? --> 



http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-GFF-1090-4-9...ryZ56748QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


das muss jetzt nich die Rute von ebay sein, aber man bekommt die doch sicherlich auch so...


----------



## Nelson (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

ne 9/10er rute wäre schonwas, aber die rute sagt mir garnichts.
wenn du was preisgünstiges suchst schlag ich dir was von greys vor. auch die günstigen modelle sind top verarbeitet und haben eine lebenslange garantie auf verarbeitungsfehler.
und da kannste dir sicher sein was vernünftiges zu haben.

du weißt aber schon das es die biocraft auch jetzt neu in der schnurklasse 9/10 gibt oder??


----------



## torsten nms (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Hallo,
ich kann mich den "Vorschreibern" nur anschliessen was die Rollengröße betrifft !
Klasse 7/8 ist für den Bjerkreim absolut ausreichend
die ebay Rute in Klasse 9-10 als Einhand ist wohl mehr für das blue-water fishing gedacht --- das ist "etwas" oversized ;-)
wenn Du eine 7er Rute hast solltest Du nach einer gescheiten Rolle schauen ! es wurde hier ja schon div. vorgeschlagen 
---btw die Shimano gibt´s ja auch in 7/8

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## fluefiske (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Hallo !
Ich glaube,Du solltest Dir mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen,was Du überhaupt willst,denn Du bist zu sehr am Schwimmen.Welche Zielfische ? Was willst Du ausgeben ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## ich fang dich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

also... die 6/7ner rute is hier in Deutschland zum Forellenfischen.... die schimano Biocraft auch...


jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Anständigen Rute für den Bjerkreim


7/8 soll ausreichen schreibt tortsten!

ne neue Rolle soll auch noch dazu... und wenns geht ne schnur! (die ist aber nicht allzu wichtig...!, erstmal!)


alles in allem wollte ich 200 allerhöchstens 250 Ausgeben...


----------



## ich fang dich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

zielfisch ganz klar Lachs im Bjerkreim!


----------



## fluefiske (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Hallo !
Zum Forellen-und Äschenfischen brauchst Du eine #5 oder #5/6,mehr nicht.Da würde auch gut die *Shimano Biocraft XT 56* dazu passen.Natürlich auch eine DC3.
Und mit einer #7/8 hättest Du ein Gerät,um auf Lachs,Meerforellen,Köhler,Pollacks,Hecht,Zander Barben und Rapfen zu fischen.Dazu benötigst Du noch eine Rolle,die etwas robuster sein sollte.Da würde ich wirklich nicht auf 20-30 € schauen.Z.B. die DC4.
Mit diesen beiden Kombos hättest Du ein grosses Gebiet der Fliegenfischerei abgedeckt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## ich fang dich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

ich werde mal schauen, was ich bis juni zusammen habe....

ne gute preisgünstige 7/8er wird doch nicht zu sehr über 100 hinausschießen...? oder?

und für ne Rolle wird da auch nochmal platz sein....

was kostet die DC4 denn so, wenn ich sie in 7/8 haben will?

des weiteren:  passt da auch genug Backing drauf?

--> wie viel Backing nehmt ihr mind. zum Lachsfischen?


----------



## ich fang dich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

habe eine Greys gefunden...  ist die zu empfehlen?-->

http://cgi.ebay.de/Greys-Fliegenrut...ryZ56748QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## torsten nms (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*



ich fang dich schrieb:


> i
> des weiteren:  passt da auch genug Backing drauf?
> 
> --> wie viel Backing nehmt ihr mind. zum Lachsfischen?



Hallo,
na sicher, 100-130 m sollten locker reichen in der Klasse !
im Bjerkreim liegt das ~Gewicht bei 1,5 - 2,5 Kg
es ist ein relativ kleiner Fluß !
und .... viiieeeell  Backing hilft meist nicht viel, solltest du in einem Fluss wirklich einen Fisch haken der dir das in einem Rutsch abnimmt helfen Dir auch 100m mehr nicht ---> den Fisch wirst Du nicht bekommen  #c ! da wirst Du sicher schon vorher zu Fuß hinterher müssen 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## ich fang dich (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

naja, zum ersten lachs und zu gegebener und geigneten Temperatur bin ich sogar bereit dem Lachs hinterher zu schwimmen... |supergri.. insofern sich einer findet, der mir die Rute hält...



aber andererseits... den Drill seines Lebens verpassen, wärend man schwimmt;+


naja... ich überlegs mir...!  |rolleyes


----------



## niddafischer (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Es gibt ja auch ganz tolle Rollen aus Argentinien ….
  Ev. mit Rinderknochenbremse? 


was soll das heisen?


----------



## htp55 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Biocraft XT 56*

Das war 'ne Anspielung auf einen alten Threat.

Gruß
Hermann


----------

